

The Best Venture Capital Advice I've Ever Seen - vlad
http://www.ventureadventure.net/2007/07/14/event-review-svase-startupu-sf-executive-summaries-12-jul-2007/

======
vlad
Examples:

\- The top goal of talking to VCs is getting to a quick no.

\- Demos are not a requirement - the potential investors can visualize the
product.

\- Don't go to investors too early. You only get a few chances at that first
impression.

\- Raising money is a numbers game - Will visited over 60 VCs; Cisco, Intuit
50+, etc.

~~~
portLAN
As far as point number one goes, I'd say to aim for a quick yes.

------
bootload
_"... best ever venture capital advise I've seen ... 'Demos are not a
requirement - the potential investors can visualize the product' ..."_

the best I've heard is _"you are (probably) going to fail"_.

